# SDK for Windows Mobile 2003-based Pocket PC Emulator Images: June 22



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Were pleased to release new Emulator Images that allow you to test your applications in all available Windows Mobile 2003-based Pocket PC languages.

System Requirements
Supported Operating Systems: Windows 2000, Windows XP

eMbedded Visual Tools 3.0  2002 Edition 
PC with Pentium processor; Pentium 400 MHz or higher processor recommended

Windows 2000 operating system with Service Pack 2 (or later) or Windows XP (Home, Professional, or Server)

128 MB RAM (196 MB recommended)

Hard-disk space required: minimum installation - 360 MB; complete installation - 720 MB

CD-ROM drive compatible with multimedia PC specification

VGA or higher-resolution monitor required; Super VGA recommended

Microsoft mouse or compatible pointing device

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...02-47a8-4ce4-9aa7-5fe85b95de72&DisplayLang=en

Regards

eddie


----------

